# Hypernormalisation - new Adam Curtis film



## Steve S (Oct 16, 2016)

Adam Curtis's new film, Hypernormalisation, is available from tonight on BBC iPlayer. Should be a challenging and unsettling watch, and a timely consideration of how we reached the world's current state of confusion and fear...


----------



## HareBrain (Oct 16, 2016)

Thanks for the heads-up; I'll definitely be watching when I get back from hols. Bit depressing that BBC aren't showing it on TV, presumably because they think not enough people will be interested.


----------



## Steve S (Oct 16, 2016)

HareBrain said:


> Thanks for the heads-up; I'll definitely be watching when I get back from hols. Bit depressing that BBC aren't showing it on TV, presumably because they think not enough people will be interested.



Yes, I agree, it's shame it's not on say BBC2 or BBC4. Adam Curtis mentioned in an interview that he is given more creative freedom releasing on iPlayer and isn't forced to break his films down into one hour episodes. I think there's something in that, though I still can't help but think it's a shame it won't get wider exposure - surely BBC could show it at least once on one of their channels, especially for such a unique and powerful filmmaker? As much as I like BBC4, there are constant repeats on it - you'd think they could find a three-hour gap somewhere!


----------



## HareBrain (Oct 20, 2016)

Now watched it. Very, very good -- though I can't help thinking of a line from a Peanuts cartoon (spoken by Lucy, I believe): "Now that I know that, what do I do?"


----------



## Steve S (Oct 22, 2016)

Yes, I know exactly what you mean! Fascinating watch, and I think the sense of feeling overwhelmed by the complexity, and at times brutality, of the world (which Curtis described so well) is one many of us experience. The themes of the programme are a challenge - I mean, I write novels, which I hope reflect my feelings and concerns about humanity, but is this enough? Should I be more engaged on a practical level, politically? Certainly need to give this some thought! I'd love to see this doc get a wider viewing but, being stuck on iplayer, I fear it will exist in one of the 'echo chambers' Curtis describes...


----------



## HareBrain (Oct 22, 2016)

Steve S said:


> I fear it will exist in one of the 'echo chambers' Curtis describes...



The answer to that, of course, is to become World Dictator and force everyone to watch it.


----------



## Nick B (Oct 22, 2016)

All you can do is spread it far and wide, and hope it gets spread further than your own reach.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Dec 23, 2016)

I just finally found this on iplayer - been watching it this morning.

I am annoyed that I didn't hear about it earlier - there is only so much time I can spend searching for stuff! - I must try harder with him. He always produces extremely thought provoking work.

It's not that I didn't know a lot of what he brought up in this particular program, but it how he brings it together into systems and chains of consequences that is extremely valuable, I feel.


----------



## Dan Jones (Dec 23, 2016)

I managed I watch the first hour, just into the Gaddafi section, and it certainly is an unsettling and entertaining watch. Curtis's pop-art style is obviously pretentious, but it does carry a narrative well. I've got a strong libertarian vein running through me, so I like the cut of Curtis's jib, but I'll refrain from commenting fully until I've seen the rest.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Dec 23, 2016)

Ooh, go on and finish watching it @DG Jones, so we can all get stuck into a discussion  (I've been pondering it all day so far _and _talked about it with my personal trainer )


----------

